# Cast Pro rods avaiability?



## jorje (Mar 27, 2013)

Tommy, after reading all the great feedback here and other forums, I am very interested in getting my hands on these rods. Are your Cast Pro rods available in Singapore? Thanks


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Might be better to contact him directly, i remember he responds pretty fast..

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/communication.html


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Tommy is in Cape Hatteras now for the Drum Tourny. He may or may not check here..


----------



## jorje (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys.
Have a nice halloween weekend and cheers


----------

